# Two-piece Jigging Rod ?



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I had time to examine rods at my shop. One of the rods which got my attention is Smith 55 Nirai rod. It is two-piece rod.
I don't think the joint affect any action as it is butt jointed rod. As airline regulations get tougher, it is not a bad idea to carry on two-piece jigging rods. How do you think ?


----------



## JFLORES (Dec 12, 2009)

Kil,

Two piece rods are great...My Fisherman Spinoza and Smith WGJ are two
piece rods.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

John,
I think butt jointed two-piece jigging rod could be very popular among traveling fishermen. 
when I contacted Black Hole rod company in Korea they said they introduced butt jointed two-piece jigging rods aleardy years ago. 
I'd like to see them when I visit Korea on Wed.


----------

